# Bulk or Cut? pics



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

should i just keep bulking?

i was 132lbs and in 6months or so im now 175lbs



dunno what body fat i am or what body type?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I say Lean bulk body fat around 20%


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Get some colour in ur face bro ,u look as white as a sheet.


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

I would keep bulking and see how you go and then cut up


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

would 200lbs be a reasonable target? then cut


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ill say so depending how much fat you gain on the way. Hell if you gain 15pounds of pure muscle u won't even need to cut


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

can you see your penus still??

if so keep bulking


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Forget 200 lb if you continue in same way , cut bf & target lean gains


X2


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

forget 200lbs so should i cut then? i dont wanna cut cos iv no strong points just weak points every muscle needs more growth


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

at 200 lbs ill look fat but ill have 20lbs extra muscle and i can cut,easier to cut than put on mass. but your right i am getting a bit fat

my workout routine is PPL so you can asess it

flat bench/incline DB/ military press/ tricep iso

pull ups/ deadlifts/ BB rows/ bicep iso

Squats/ leg curls/ SLDL/ calf raises

sometimes do an arm day too


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

appreciate your advice bud, i think ill most likely hit 13stone while increasing cardio try minimize fat gain, then cut. currently im around 12 and half. my long term goal is still 200lbs


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

How tall are you?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I personally like to bulk until my abs are almost gone when flexing... then cut - this is at around 15-20% body fat for myself.

I think you should cut for 6-10 weeks then bulk up again. bulking doesn't mean eating everything and getting fat, it means eating 500-800 cals above maintenance and then slowly building muscle. A lot of guys just take "bulk" to mean "be a fat fúck"


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

vtec_yo im 5'10


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

cut man talking from exp u will look fat in the face and overall if you bulk fast to 200lb, cut down the body fat a little mate you can still can add muscle when cutting that fat just requires some good dieting


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

decisions decisions:laugh:


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

no decision mate just cut down a bit then focus on a clean bulk, i really regret the path i went ( bulking and bulking when i should of cut ) if you could fast forward a year and see results of each way you go promise you cutting now and lean bulking would be loads better!


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah the more i think about it the more appealing it sounds just dont wanna look skinny, ill eat more clean and do more cardio, for 6 weeks and post pics


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

good luck! my biggest downfall before when attempting to clean bulk / cut was id see that dominoes menu and just drill in my head "Fvck it! cals is cals"


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah im the same as you, my mentality has been to eat as much as possible to gain weight

to be fair i needed that as i was a 9stone weakling, now ill have to start getting into a cut frame of mind

ill do some research


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

CUT.

Lift heavy, Calorie defecit, Cardio = Success.

Get to 10% then lean bulk.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

what do you think about a keto diet? will i lose muscle on it?


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Its more muscle sparing than standard dieting, but really low carbs doesnt agree with me personally. I stick to around 150g a day.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> CUT.
> 
> Lift heavy, Calorie defecit, Cardio = Success.
> 
> Get to 10% then lean bulk.


For what it's worth, I agree 100% with the above.

Fair play for putting up pics, to me it looks like you're carrying a little too much bodyfat to keep bulking.

Cut then lean bulk.

I went down a similar road, bulk bulk bulk, I did put on muscle, but also fat, and looking fat is demotivating.


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Legs...


----------

